# Late season Duck hunting



## JigginXJordan24 (Sep 30, 2020)

I live near Grand Rapids and wanna try to shoot some ducks when it opens back up for 2 days.I have been going towards grand haven with no luck where should I try ? Direct messages are welcome,thank you !


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

You need to drive around and scout. It's a fundametal part of duck hunting.
Once you find birds, there's your answer.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Corn field, close to a roost.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jerry Lamb said:


> You need to drive around and scout. It's a fundametal part of duck hunting.
> Once you find birds, there's your answer.


You were kinder than me Jerry. In response to "where should I try", I was going to say "where the ducks are" 😳


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

just ducky said:


> You were kinder than me Jerry. In response to "where should I try", I was going to say "where the ducks are" 😳


Well I thought it was a young guy that just didn't know, so I thought I would help with the education process. Tis the season...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Fennville Farm unit

If it actually gets cold and locks up most water, open water sources are worth a look.


----------



## JigginXJordan24 (Sep 30, 2020)

just ducky said:


> You were kinder than me Jerry. In response to "where should I try", I was going to say "where the ducks are" 😳


Tough crowd


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep, I would get in your vehicle and drive around a bit. I’m not cruel enough to recommend the Todd Farm. Moving water could lead you in the right direction though.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

with things frezzin up, try to find creeks, open water areas..creeks near corn fields..


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Fennville Farm unit
> 
> If it actually gets cold and locks up most water, open water sources are worth a look.


You should initiate a thread on what needs to be changed at the Todd Farm to compile a full list to submit tot he NRC.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JigginXJordan24 said:


> Tough crowd


Well you have to understand many of us have been at this game far longer than we like to admit, and have heard similar inquiries a million times. So sometimes we can be a bit sarcastic🙄. Bottom line is waterfowling is ULTRA competitive for bird locations and hunting spots. So you're not likely to get a lot of solid leads. Especially when there are only two days left to hunt


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Cork Dust said:


> You should initiate a thread on what needs to be changed at the Todd Farm to compile a full list to submit tot he NRC.


You hunt it all the time and know everything, so feel free to do the same.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

JigginXJordan24 said:


> Tough crowd


The late split is even more competitive than regular season. You have less ducks, in less places, often times with the same number of hunters looking for them. I'd be taking the fact that anyone responded with anything more than sarcasm or just straight up false info as a win lol.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Im not a duck hunter but have some great mri. Id post but may get flock shot here!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> You hunt it all the time and know everything, so feel free to do the same.


You have me confused with someone else. I haven't hunted it since I was in college and my early teens with my family members. No value in standing in line to get access to a field now that I live in the UP.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Orginal poster: as I told you to scout and look for birds, keep in mind with the split there will be others looking too and will probably see the same birds you do.
If you are a beginner, I would find a spot on a river. Lots of room, others hunting it will keep birds moving.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Scouting spots isn't just an in season thing. Obviously, time is really short now but in the spring the birds move back through on their way north. Driving to work in the morning you'll notice some stretches of road where you tend to see ducks flying. There's a roost nearby and hopefully it isn't a pond in an apartment complex. Some lakes will have many more ducks shortly after ice out than in July and they'll likely be back in the fall. Some spots you see in the summer just look ducky so make a mental note and come back to them in the fall. A lot of duck spots are like river fishing spots, some are good in high water and some in low water and some look awesome but aren't worth a darn. It takes a while to get a good number of good spots and it's unlikely you're going to be the first person to find them but don't let that discourage you. In a few seasons you'll have a nice mix of places and you'll know which ones you need to be in hours before shooting and which ones will be much less crowded after the first couple weekends.

Oh, and make sure you're on public land or have the owners permission.


----------



## Z on LSC (Jan 5, 2021)

JigginXJordan24 said:


> Tough crowd


They might be a little heavy handed, but the replies youve gotten are solid. 
One of the downsides of having to constantly move every few years on the active duty lifestyle, is once i finally begin to put things together, its time to move again.
The few tips above are golden. These next 2 days are my last in MI. Who knows where ill be trying my luck next fall? Here to hoping Guam will be better off without me!! 💪


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Friend of mine was in Guam until last year when he got reassigned to Montreal for some education and now he's in Colorado Springs working with Space Force. He thinks both are better than Guam.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Luv the split on private land and hate it on public.


----------

